# Few recent pics



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Took these three at Maspie Den, Falkland, Fife. Not too pleased with the first one, but hey.





Dysart Harbour, Kirkcaldy, Fife




Kinghorn beach, Fife



Burntisland, Fife






Princes Street, Edinburgh







I like this random one of my friend acting shady!


Thanks for looking. Ravinder


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely photos! number 7 is my favourite :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Number 3 works much better than the first - too much colour shift there imho. :thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Also love number 7!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great photo's Ravinder, all of them are crackers so I cant pick one in particular:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great photos Ravi :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. I only picked up a camera for the first time a few months ago and haven't looked back. I love taking pictures and always striving to improve. I'm just a beginner, still so much to learn but enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Love the pictures Ravinder, great work.


----------

